# Kansas City's *Wild West Showdown*



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely's "Wild West Showdown" Saturday July 12th
Lowrider Car & Bike Show
$$$ HOP CONTEST $$$
FREE Admission and Entry

More info to come...so hang tizzight!  

If you are interested in sponsor or vendor info. PM ZachLovely :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wild west....is there going to be a shoot out!!!?!??!?! :0  Sounds good...will try to be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugggghhh...Wild West...Bottoms!!! :biggrin: 

Leave the six shooters at home kiddos :yes:

But don't forget the BBQ grill... :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ZACH WE NEED FLYERS TO PASS OUT DOWN IN TULSA. GET AT ME SO WE CAN GET MORE INFO OUT.

TIME

LOCATION


HOP PRIZES

DATE

I WILL SPREAD THE WORD TO THE OUT OF TOWN HOMIES. THERE ARE SUPPOSED TO BE A LOT OF HOPPERS SHOWING UP BECAUSE OF THE CASH PRIZE FOR THE HOP CONTEST.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT KC


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

ABOUT TIME WE HAVE MORE LOCAL SHOWS CANT WAIT  

DOWN-IV-LIFE WILL BE THERE :0


----------



## chevyryda (Sep 21, 2007)

please send all info to me @ [email protected]
or call 1-417-773-6041 with the location and times and classes
distance from springfield, mo.

thanks,
DONNA of ForgottenDreams cc


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

A SHITZ THIS WILL A GOOD ONE FOLKS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

zach get at me.


are you rollin down to tulsa?



flyers. flyers. flyers.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 10 2008, 11:08 PM~10842712
> *zach get at me.
> are you rollin down to tulsa?
> flyers.  flyers.  flyers.
> *



getting some flyers printed tomorrow. 
not looking like I can make tulsa, but I will be sure to get some flyers in your hands before.
when you guys rollin out?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 10 2008, 11:31 PM~10842944
> *getting some flyers printed tomorrow.
> not looking like I can make tulsa, but I will be sure to get some flyers in your hands before.
> when you guys rollin out?
> *


SATURDAY AROUND 5 P.M.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

BAD ASS FLYER HOMIE !!!!!!
DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 11 2008, 02:51 PM~10847099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i might be able to make that one...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN IN K.C.


ZACH HIT ME UP SO I CAN GET AT YOU ON THEM FLYERS.

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

KANSAS CITY TO THE TOP!!!
...everybody have fun and stay safe in Tulsa this weekend...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

CASH PRIZES FOR HOP... 

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

If you are interested in being a SPONSOR for the show pm me.
Here's the deal...

$50- Logo on show shirts (don't be the only club without a logo!)
$100-Larger logo on shirts, logo on flyers, banner space for representation at show ( lot is fenced so banners will be behind cars in photo coverage)

All sponsor money goes into this FREE event to cover Tshirts, Trophies, HOP CASH...

Music Shows during and to follow and lots of other happenings because this will be a BLOCK PARTY!!!

SPONSORS must contact ZachLovely before June 31st...


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

IM GOING. SHIT!!!.......SHIT!!!!!..... SHIT. SHIT. :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

where at in KC is this going to be? got an address so i can map it out to see if ill be able to make it up the same morning and go out the same night... or is there going to be a cruise that night? whats the plans...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

The show is in the West Bottoms. That's just west of downtown near Kemper Arena. The address is 1217 Union Ave. 64101. Its the old Weld Wheel headquarters. I will post up driving directions when it gets closer. (its kind of confusing but there will be signs to get everybody there from the gas station next to the hwy.

LINK TO MAP


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hope to see everybody here :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 16 2008, 10:49 PM~10884715
> *where at in KC is this going to be? got an address so i can map it out to see if ill be able to make it up the same morning and go out the same night... or is there going to be a cruise that night? whats the plans...
> *


Its easy access to all highways, just off the downtown loop...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok sounds good..ill have to see what i can do


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the map to the show...









Show starts at 12pm. No Entry or Admission fee, this is a FREE show!
1217 Union Ave. Kansas City, MO 64101

TROPHIES for-

BEST CAR
BEST BIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
FARTHEST TRAVELED

$$$$$HOP CONTEST$$$$$

CASH PRIZES TBA

Starts at 4pm. 
Must be registered by 3pm. 
$20 to hop and gets you a T-shirt

HOP CLASSES-

$$ STREET SINGLE PUMP $$
$$ STREET DOUBLE PUMP $$
$$ RADICAL SINGLE PUMP $$
$$ RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP $$

TROPHIES for HOP ENTRIES
MEANEST HOPPER
CLEANEST HOPPER

Any questions or for direction or SPONSOR info contact ZachLovely


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the map to the show...









Show starts at 12pm. No Entry or Admission fee, this is a FREE show!
1217 Union Ave. Kansas City, MO 64101

TROPHIES for-

BEST CAR
BEST BIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
FARTHEST TRAVELED

$$$$$HOP CONTEST$$$$$

CASH PRIZES TBA

Starts at 4pm. 
Must be registered by 3pm. 
$20 to hop and gets you a T-shirt

HOP CLASSES-

$$ STREET SINGLE PUMP $$
$$ STREET DOUBLE PUMP $$
$$ RADICAL SINGLE PUMP $$
$$ RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP $$

TROPHIES for HOP ENTRIES
MEANEST HOPPER
CLEANEST HOPPER

Any questions or for direction or SPONSOR info contact ZachLovely


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sounds good...hope to get my ride ready by then


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

DJ DVL WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE SPINNING THE OLDIES FOR ALL YOU OLD SCHOOL HEADS. HOPE EVERYONE MAKES IT OUT, ZACH IS PUTTING IN ALOT OF HARD WORK FOR US TO HAVE ANOTHER FINE SHOW IN K.C.. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

$$$$$HOP CONTEST$$$$$

CASH PRIZES TBA

Starts at 4pm.
Must be registered by 3pm.
$20 to hop and gets you a T-shirt

HOP CLASSES-

$$ STREET SINGLE PUMP $$
$$ STREET DOUBLE PUMP $$
$$ RADICAL SINGLE PUMP $$
$$ RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP $$


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 17 2008, 09:06 PM~10893257
> *DJ DVL WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE SPINNING THE OLDIES FOR ALL YOU OLD SCHOOL HEADS. HOPE EVERYONE MAKES IT OUT, ZACH IS PUTTING IN ALOT OF HARD WORK FOR US TO HAVE ANOTHER FINE SHOW IN K.C.. :biggrin:
> *


good deal cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:13 PM~10889087
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

It's going down in Kansas City July 12th!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you having a motorcycle class or is that just bicycles.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like just bicycles, but bring the m.c. anyway


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

stripped my trunk today again to redo the floor since i had an accident which fucked the floor up...hope to have it all back together before the show..i get paid the day before..so if all works out i plan to come up friday night...need info on a good safe hotel that i can park my caddy and not worry that might be close to the location of the show...
thanks in advance


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10914265
> *stripped my trunk today again to redo the floor since i had an accident which fucked the floor up...hope to have it all back together before the show..i get paid the day before..so if all works out i plan to come up friday night...need info on a good safe hotel that i can park my caddy and not worry that might be close to the location of the show...
> thanks in advance
> *



YOU CAN STAY OUT BY US AND ROLL OUT WHEN WE DO.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 20 2008, 02:31 PM~10914324
> *YOU CAN STAY OUT BY US AND ROLL OUT WHEN WE DO.
> *


got a hotel in your area?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 20 2008, 04:41 PM~10915299
> *got a hotel in your area?
> *


wanna stay at the same one from last year? its about 2 minutes from my house. check hotels.com or expedia for hilton garden inn 5800 college boulevard overland park ks. let me know what they quote you if it is to high my wife might be able to get you hooked up.


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT Ill be there


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 21 2008, 10:02 AM~10919036
> *wanna stay at the same one from last year? its about 2 minutes from my house. check hotels.com or expedia for hilton garden inn 5800 college boulevard overland park ks. let me know what they quote you if it is to high my wife might be able to get you hooked up.
> *


that would be fine..how far is it from the show?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10921898
> *that would be fine..how far is it from the show?
> *


about 15 minutes


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 21 2008, 10:02 AM~10919036
> *wanna stay at the same one from last year? its about 2 minutes from my house. check hotels.com or expedia for hilton garden inn 5800 college boulevard overland park ks. let me know what they quote you if it is to high my wife might be able to get you hooked up.
> *


good lookin out


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:machinegun: :angry: :twak:  :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsdown: :guns: :worship: :loco:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

IT'S GETTING CLOSE FOLKS, HOPE TO SEE YOU IN KC JULY 12TH!!!


> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

i need to know about the prize money for the HOT BODY cause im taking that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10942498
> *i need to know about the prize money for the HOT BODY cause im taking that shit :thumbsup:
> *


Atleast wear the thong this time. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 24 2008, 06:01 PM~10942498
> *i need to know about the prize money for the HOT BODY cause im taking that shit :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 24 2008, 06:01 PM~10942498
> *i need to know about the prize money for the HOT BODY cause im taking that shit :thumbsup:
> *



Oh my! :uh: 


TTT


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 24 2008, 04:01 PM~10942498
> *i need to know about the prize money for the HOT BODY cause im taking that shit :thumbsup:
> *


TAKE PICZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://hoptoberfestkc.com/phpbb/index.php


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i think i should be up for moderator..


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 25 2008, 04:36 PM~10949903
> *i think i should be up for moderator..
> *


THERE ARE NO LAWS IN THIS TOWN


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 25 2008, 03:39 PM~10949924
> *THERE ARE NO LAWS IN THIS TOWN
> *


Law dont go roun here lawdawg..


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10949924
> *THERE ARE NO LAWS IN THIS TOWN
> *


Not in the Wild West Bottoms :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Ready KANSAS CITY :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Booth Space available by request.
DJ DVL and DJ LOS on the tunes all day...

Load In at 10:30. Show starts at 12 noon

HOP at 4pm, Register by 3. $20 to HOP


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 26 2008, 09:47 AM~10954828
> *Booth Space available by request.
> DJ DVL and DJ LOS on the tunes all day...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 20 2008, 08:07 AM~10911971
> *Are you having a motorcycle class or is that just bicycles.
> *


bicycle class, but motorcycles are welcome and encouraged.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

LET'S DO THIS! :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 11 2008, 02:51 PM~10847099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

WHAT ARE THE CLASSES FOR CARS? OR IS THIS MORE OF A HOP? EATHER WAY IT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: JUST WONDERING LMK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Jun 28 2008, 03:29 AM~10968538
> *WHAT ARE THE CLASSES FOR CARS? OR IS THIS MORE OF A HOP? EATHER WAY IT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME  :thumbsup: JUST WONDERING LMK
> *


you going to be there? i got to see those stripes and that leaf job :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Jun 28 2008, 03:29 AM~10968538
> *WHAT ARE THE CLASSES FOR CARS? OR IS THIS MORE OF A HOP? EATHER WAY IT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME  :thumbsup: JUST WONDERING LMK
> *


Classes for cars is just best of show, distance travelled, club participation. for the hoppers, meanest and cleanest that enter hop.

cash prizes for the hop and its looking good so far!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jun 28 2008, 10:56 AM~10969170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: i dont hop


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Jun 29 2008, 01:33 AM~10972982
> *ya more than likely but i wona start taking it apart and chroming
> :burn: i dont hop
> *


yeah but that new interior looks good. the cutty is making moves!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Jun 29 2008, 01:33 AM~10972982
> *ya more than likely but i wona start taking it apart and chroming
> :burn: i dont hop
> *


wait till winter :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey guys dont mean to push this show in this KC show thread but i just wanted to remind everyone about the show here in Branson

i had alot of you tell me you all would come but no one has yet to register and reserve a hotel ..the hotel i can get a deal on only has 30 rooms left...so were running out of time

So if you WANT to come to this show please PRE REGISTER and PM me so i can get you a room somewhere...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=406080&st=0

also post in the thread if you plan to come..


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 AM~10979478
> *wait till winter :biggrin:
> *


I think I wont it done by Vegas tho


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Jul 1 2008, 03:45 AM~10987306
> *I think I wont it done by Vegas tho
> *


true that would be nice


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's get a quick roll call...who's makin it for sure??? DON'T MISS THIS ONE!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

K to tha C To Tha Tiggety Topp of this...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 26 2008, 02:31 PM~10954771
> *Get Ready KANSAS CITY :biggrin:
> *


I won't be in town going to north carolina for some club stuff,but i know there well be some M in the house,maybe for that cleanest hopper award. :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

still iffy for me...my trunk is 90% done...so well see soon


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

well im out just found out tonight i have to work that day fuckin over time


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'll be there......I'll bring a basket ball for the dunk contest! :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10996285
> *I'll be there......I'll bring a basket ball for the dunk contest!  :0
> *


you putting a hoop on Hot Fires bumper?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 3 2008, 02:39 AM~11001087
> *you putting a hoop on Hot Fires bumper?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 2 2008, 10:53 PM~11001724
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up man


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 2 2008, 09:39 PM~11001087
> *you putting a hoop on Hot Fires bumper?
> *


Thats right! Slam DUNK! :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HOOP FIRE??? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL. :biggrin: TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 3 2008, 09:46 AM~11004333
> *Thats right!  Slam DUNK!    :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

everybody ready for some boom booms?



half sticks, m80s, mortars oh my................................



its goin down this fourth of july...................................



:biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT :biggrin: FOR THE RIDES AND RIDES IN PROGRESS IN AND AROUND FT. RILEY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE K.C.


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

whats up on tha HOT BODY prize money man i been putting it down at mac d's to get this HOT ASS body ready :biggrin: DOWN iv MAC D'S


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11022770
> *ttt
> *



hey zach get at me. need to know what the other d.j. is going to be playing so we can coordinate a playlist for the show.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 6 2008, 04:13 PM~11022841
> *hey zach get at me. need to know what the other d.j. is going to be playing so we can coordinate a playlist for the show.
> *


give me a call when you get a chance...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Should be fun!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

good times...no attitudes...family fun...dj's DVL and LOS playing the oldies all day...music show to follow! Rex Hobarts BOCH JOB, and Hearts of Darkness upstairs at the Pistol Social Club. 

Come on everybody, come out and kick it and relax in the sunshine and check out some cool rides. All rides, clubs, and fans welcome. Let's do it big in The Wild West Bottoms. BLOCK PARTY STYLE! Don't forget lawn chairs and bring some shade...

Wheelies, burnouts, buumper bashin' and gas hoppin highly encouraged!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 7 2008, 11:56 AM~11027955
> *good times...no attitudes...family fun...dj's DVL and LOS playing the oldies all day...music show to follow! Rex Hobarts BOCH JOB, and Hearts of Darkness upstairs at the Pistol Social Club.
> 
> Come on everybody, come out and kick it and relax in the sunshine and check out some cool rides. All rides, clubs, and fans welcome. Let's do it big in The Wild West Bottoms. BLOCK PARTY STYLE! Don't forget lawn chairs and bring some shade...
> ...



and Don't forget the video cameras.........................


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Working on a lot of cars recently as usual....trying to get them ready to roll for Saturday!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

G'Z UP HOES DOWN. :biggrin: 


YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Man I just screwed up Big time 

I have been thinking that this show is on Sunday Fuuuuuck :banghead: :banghead: just got done talking to Scotty and hes like no its Saturday.

I got a party at my house with a bunch of people showing up. I planned on making but im screwed now sorry peps.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Not to put out bad luck or anything but if shows called off (our MidWest crazy weather) yall can come on out to the county :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11040881
> *Man I just screwed up Big time
> 
> I have been thinking that this show is on Sunday Fuuuuuck :banghead:  :banghead: just got done talking to Scotty and hes like no its Saturday.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11040881
> *Man I just screwed up Big time
> 
> I have been thinking that this show is on Sunday Fuuuuuck :banghead:  :banghead: just got done talking to Scotty and hes like no its Saturday.
> ...


PARTY WITHOUT YOUR PEEPS. WE SEE HOW HOW YOU ARE?\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

somebodys gonna miss out on some FUN


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

GOT THE TROPHIES TODAY...COME GET 'EM!
:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

not going to make it out guys...cars just not ready


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

if you needs hopping stick let me know we just made one for the show.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy enuf, just bring the party here!!


> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11040881
> *Man I just screwed up Big time
> 
> I have been thinking that this show is on Sunday Fuuuuuck :banghead:  :banghead: just got done talking to Scotty and hes like no its Saturday.
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

gonna come up from emporia but not gonna bring my monte .im going to worlds of fun sunday and don't wanna leave my ride any where. you should under stand .


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 8 2008, 05:57 PM~11040881
> *Man I just screwed up Big time
> 
> I have been thinking that this show is on Sunday Fuuuuuck :banghead:  :banghead: just got done talking to Scotty and hes like no its Saturday.
> ...


just bring the party to the show then well come crash it after :biggrin: you been missing everything bartender come to the show man :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Jul 10 2008, 06:29 PM~11058570
> *gonna come up from emporia but not gonna bring my monte .im going to worlds of fun sunday and don't wanna leave my ride any where. you should under stand .
> *



The patriot is awesome....very smooth and fast coaster.  And of course mamba....that first hill is a monster!


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11040881
> *Man I just screwed up Big time
> 
> I have been thinking that this show is on Sunday Fuuuuuck :banghead:  :banghead: just got done talking to Scotty and hes like no its Saturday.
> ...


me to thats cuz carshows are posta be on SUNDAY :angry:  its all good tho hope you have a good turn out tho zack i might come by for like an hour b4 i gotta go to work no ride tho


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

Zach give me a call so we can go over the setup if you want me to D.J. tomorrow.


----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

$Free$, ? 20 to hop ? I hope you don't have to pay to bring a car and chill!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

SEE YOU AROUND 10:30 ZACH. CALL ME IF YOU NEED ME TO BRING ANYTHING.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

f*n rain!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

So what's the deal? Rain or shine? Try again tommorow?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jul 12 2008, 10:06 AM~11070652
> *So what's the deal?  Rain or shine?  Try again tommorow?
> *


OK, so the rain got us today  Show is officially postponed 'til a SUNDAY in AUGUST. Feel free to stop thru for some chilling and BBQ if the weather breaks. Maybe a little cruisin' this evening??? Keep checking this thread for updates and we'll just do it BIGGER and BETTER in August!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jul 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11040951
> *Not to put out bad luck or anything but if shows called off (our MidWest crazy weather) yall can come on out to the county :biggrin:
> *



JINX!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

What about the hop still going on??????


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Jul 12 2008, 11:23 AM~11070961
> *What about the hop still going on??????
> *


Nope just puddle hoppin' today :angry: . HOP will go down at the show in AUGUST. I'll keep everbody posted...


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

if any ones in from out of town down to hop whats up DOWNIVLIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

move the show to Branson come August 8th and 9th :0

we got a huge cruise and we can have the hop on the strip somewhere :cheesy:


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

Hittin' switches in tha rain... what a marvelous feeling, I'm happy again... :biggrin:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

any one showed up for bar bq


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

biiiitcchhes


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

RAIN IS MOVING OUT. LETS GET TOGETHER IN A FEW HOURS. WE HAVE OUT OF TOWNERS WHO PAID GOOD GAS MONEY TO GET HERE. LETS AT LEAST SHOW EM SOME DEDICATION BACK. I PULLED THE CADDY OUT OF STORAGE, ROLLIN RAIN OR SHINE. CALLING ZACH RIGHT NOW, LETS GO BBQ AT HIS PLACE. SAME ADDRESS AS THE CAR SHOW.


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jul 12 2008, 02:49 PM~11071970
> *biiiitcchhes
> *


LETS ROLL DUBRIDER


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 12 2008, 12:51 PM~11071986
> *RAIN IS MOVING OUT. LETS GET TOGETHER IN A FEW HOURS. WE HAVE OUT OF TOWNERS WHO PAID GOOD GAS MONEY TO GET HERE. LETS AT LEAST SHOW EM SOME DEDICATION BACK. I PULLED THE CADDY OUT OF STORAGE, ROLLIN RAIN OR SHINE. CALLING ZACH RIGHT NOW, LETS GO BBQ AT HIS PLACE. SAME ADDRESS AS THE CAR SHOW.
> *


do u know who is n town


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jul 12 2008, 02:53 PM~11072002
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONES :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jul 12 2008, 02:54 PM~11072008
> *do u know who is n town
> *


YOUR BOYS FROM COLDBLOODED


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

for anyone who wants to know there is a show down here in springfield 2 weeks from today...its the 26th and 27th... called Show Me Showdown
they do have a Lowrider class so if anyone wants to come down hit me up for more info...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

were bbq'n in the bottoms and got quite a few cars....come out!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 12 2008, 06:26 PM~11073289
> *were bbq'n in the bottoms and got quite a few cars....come out!
> *


hope you guys are having a good one


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everybody for coming out to the bbq. glad it went down. Let's get the date set for the Showdown is August...great times!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THERES A FEW PICS TO HOLD EVERYONE OVER. NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO CONVERT MY 3GP VIDEO SO I CAN POST ALL OF THE BACK BUMPER ACTION.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 13 2008, 10:32 AM~11076844
> *THERES A FEW PICS TO HOLD EVERYONE OVER. NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO CONVERT MY 3GP VIDEO SO I CAN POST ALL OF THE BACK BUMPER ACTION.
> *


 :0


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

Just left K.C, Nice town , I like that 3 on that Elco :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

Zack what up good times saturday , hope next know fuckin rain. I was disappoint there was no HOT BODY contest, maybe next time there was not much competition anyway THANKS DOWNIVLIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

new date t.b.a. soon!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

check it out. kansascity.com, community faces, wild west showdown. nice pics.

K.C. STAR was there. were was everyone else?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 14 2008, 09:20 PM~11088169
> *check it out. kansascity.com, community faces, wild west showdown. nice pics.
> 
> K.C. STAR was there. were was everyone else?
> *



http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/index.cfm


:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It was cool Zach....thanks for the hospitality! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ok...I'm gonna try to get some video up here. hang tight for my computer retardedness.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

```
[url=http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/?action=view&current=DSCF0857.flv][img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/th_DSCF0857.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

```
[url=http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/?action=view&current=DSCF0854.flv][img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/th_DSCF0854.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

```
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0842.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

```
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0843.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0844.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0845.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0852.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0855.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

fixed in the street...hope u had a smooth ride home!

```
[img]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj123/twelveounce/DSCF0856.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

there you go suckas, see you in august for round 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 15 2008, 10:34 AM~11092568
> *It was cool Zach....thanks for the hospitality!  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad y''all made it :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ttt for round 2 in august :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

is it in sunday so i can make it


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Jul 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11108251
> *is it in sunday so i can make it
> *



Yes everybody, it will be on a sunday so buy your beer early!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP KANSAS...... NEED SOME FEED BACK WHO'S
CLAIMING .........THE BIG STREETSTYLE .......THIS IS THE MOTHER CHAPTER
LOS ANGELES.........................................................................


IVAN RODRIGUEZ
STREETSTYLE C.C.
PRESIDENT
LOS ANGELES
MOTHER
CHAPTER


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

THE REAL STREET STYLE CC. LOS ANGELES








WE DONT HAVE TOO LIE TOO KICK IT!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 17 2008, 10:05 PM~11116744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They have been that going on almost 10 years now, when did you guys start? He doesn't get on here.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 18 2008, 05:58 AM~11117863
> *THE REAL STREET STYLE CC. LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 18 2008, 10:31 PM~11124909
> *They have been that going on almost 10 years now, when did you guys start? He doesn't get on here.
> *













:0 

does this mean KC is the mother chapter????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 09:18 AM~11131259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 09:18 AM~11131259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 07:18 AM~11131259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes the one and only :0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Shit I think Scotties Car has been painted longer than the other club has even been together...lol.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jul 20 2008, 01:24 PM~11132200
> *Shit I think Scotties Car has been painted longer than the other club has even been together...lol.
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jul 20 2008, 12:24 PM~11132200
> *Shit I think Scotties Car has been painted longer than the other club has even been together...lol.
> *


It was painted in 99 so yes it has. But the club was started in 1995 so it is the Mother chapter. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

SUNDAY AUGUST 17TH IT'S GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TO ALL: OTHER CLUBS IN KANSAS 


TRIP HOMIES ALL I WANTED WAS INFO ON THE BIG SS IN KANSAS 
BUT YOU GUYS JUMPED IN AND TWIST SHIT AROUND JUST LIKE ONE OF MY
MEMBERS BUT LETS GET SOME THING STRAIGHT WE BEEN AROUND FOR ABOUT
THE SAME LENGHT OF TIME BUT WE WERENT ACTIVE. BUT DUE TO LAY IT LOW 
WE GET TO FIND OUT ALOT OF THINGS ....
SO TRIP ...THERE ARE 3 STREET STYLE C.C. OUT THERE
( TO START OF WITH WE HAVE 3 CHAPTERS LOS ANGELES MOTHER CHAPTER....CHICAGO....AND...INDIANA AND THATS WITH OUR LOGO AND 2 MORE CHAPTERS TO COME SO FIRST WE BELIEVE IN QUALITY BEFORE QUANITY OF PLAQUES ON CARS.....)AND WE ROLL ON 13'S &14'S LOWRIDER STYLE
FUCK 20'S......

(NEXT WE FOUND OUT THERES ANOTHER BIG SS OUT IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
AND SHIT THEY BEEN AROUND SINCE THE 70'S ) 

SO AT THE END OF THE DAY GUESS WHAT, WE ARE ALL ONE BIG ASS STREET STYLE C.C. JUST WITH DIFFRENT LOGOS. SO PASS THE WORD AND TELL YOUR HOMIES OUT THERE TO PM ME IF THEY WANT.. :0  

IVAN RODRIGUEZ
STREETSTYLE C.C.
PRESIDENT
LOS ANGELES
MOTHER
CHAPTER


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 15 2008, 12:07 PM~11093196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 18 2008, 12:58 AM~11117863
> *THE REAL STREET STYLE CC. LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 21 2008, 03:14 AM~11135353
> *CHECK THE BURGUNDY MALIBU HOMIE, THOSE DON'T LOOK LIKE 20'S. HE HAS BEEN REPPIN IN THE MIDWEST FOR A LONG TIME, BACK BUMPER'N THAT CAR FOR 10 YEARS. I AM SURE BOTH OF YOU GUYS  NAMED YOUR CAR CLUBS RESPECTFULLY. HAPPENS ALL THE TIME UNTIL SOMEONE TRADEMARKS IT. I GUESS THATS WHY THERE IS A MAJESTICS AND A MAJESTIX. NOBODY IS TRYING TO GET ANYTHING "TWISTED", JUST REACTING TO YOUR FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS POSTS.
> *


No your wrong there, the majestixs out of dallas have been around for about 20 + years,they didn't copy our name but back them there was no internet or videos out so they came up with there name on thier own,so they didn't copy it because it wasn't trademarked.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

okay everybody so lets try this again...
due to our rain out, the show has been moved to SUNDAY AUGUST 17th.
Hopefully we can get some nice weather and it wont rain or be 120 degrees.
Same format, hop and classes.

kickin it wild west style...

let's do this dang thang mang.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

SUNDAY AUGUST 17th NEW DATE!!!



> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

12-9pm
Free
Get There!
Food,prizes,music, and more. We're doing it even bigger now!
AUGUST 17TH SUNDAY...
hit me up for info...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 21 2008, 04:23 PM~11138582
> *12-9pm
> Free
> Get There!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool bro we will try to be there. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 21 2008, 08:41 AM~11137702
> *No your wrong there, the majestixs out of dallas have been around for about 20 + years,they didn't copy our name but back them there was no internet or videos out so they came up with there name on thier own,so they didn't copy it because it wasn't trademarked.
> *


not saying they copied it. same situation of two different clubs that came up with the same name around the same time. not like there is a lowrider club registery around at that time. just two different people coming up with the same name around the same time.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

shit happends homies, just thanks to lay it low.com we get to learn more but its 
a good way to network......its all good....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 21 2008, 05:57 PM~11141810
> *shit happends homies, just thanks to lay it low.com we get to learn more but its
> a good way to network......its all good....
> *


I'M GLAD YOU GUYS ARE ADULT ABOUT IT, THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKING ON THIS SITE THAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING. I AM SURE EVERYONE CAN COME TO SOME SORT OF COMPRIMISE.


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

i am having a birthday party if you want to come , hit me up.
chris lona


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey guys just a reminder for anyone who said they would be at branson the 8th and9th...the show is coming up...rooms are getting harder to find..please reserve now if you want to come...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11142179
> *I'M GLAD YOU GUYS ARE ADULT ABOUT IT, THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKING ON THIS SITE THAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF LOWRIDING. I AM SURE EVERYONE CAN COME TO SOME SORT OF COMPRIMISE.
> *


X2.....NO DISRESPECT FOR MY BAD COMMENT!!!!!! TTT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING AND K.C


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 21 2008, 06:54 PM~11142779
> *X2.....NO DISRESPECT FOR MY BAD COMMENT!!!!!! TTT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING AND KC
> *


Props for that right there..most times easier to argue than apologize.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 21 2008, 05:56 PM~11142802
> *Props for that right there..most times easier to argue than apologize.
> *


  LIKE I SAID TTT FOR KC......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 21 2008, 09:40 PM~11141231
> *not saying they copied it. same situation of two different clubs that came up with the same name around the same time. not like there is a lowrider club registery around at that time. just two different people coming up with the same name around the same time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Jul 21 2008, 04:48 PM~11142246
> *i am having a birthday party if you want to come , hit me up.
> chris lona
> *


DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 21 2008, 11:20 AM~11138560
> *SUNDAY AUGUST 17th NEW DATE!!!
> 
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 21 2008, 07:54 PM~11142779
> *X2.....NO DISRESPECT FOR MY BAD COMMENT!!!!!! TTT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING AND K.C
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 22 2008, 09:59 AM~11147137
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 10:03 AM~11148123
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>
> *


at the crib on saturday 07/26/08 all d ay. 335 elmwood kc. m.o. 64124 call tim if you need more info
606-7096.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NEW DATE AUG 17TH 12-9PM!!!



> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 17 2008, 02:12 PM~10889073
> *Here is the map to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Jul 23 2008, 07:17 AM~11157160
> *at the crib on saturday 07/26/08 all d ay. 335 elmwood kc. m.o. 64124 call tim if you need more info
> 606-7096.
> *


what up guys , ill be by to get that switch box this week......  and ill try to make it by the party.... strippers? :0


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP KC


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 23 2008, 12:21 PM~11158375
> *WHAT UP KC
> *


BUILDING..................... :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 23 2008, 10:03 AM~11158215
> *what up guys , ill be by to get that switch box this week......  and ill try to make it by the party.... strippers? :0
> *


only if you bring them :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0  dont tempt me......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Jul 23 2008, 02:17 PM~11157160
> *at the crib on saturday 07/26/08 all d ay. 335 elmwood kc. m.o. 64124 call tim if you need more info
> 606-7096.
> *


Have to work sat but will stop by after.Save some food and drank. :biggrin:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 24 2008, 03:48 PM~11166710
> *Have to work sat but will stop by after.Save some food and drank. :biggrin:
> *


you know it. still work down the street?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 23 2008, 09:59 AM~11158182
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres what i been working on this week...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 25 2008, 10:22 PM~11181429
> *heres what i been working on this week...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

me likes.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i wanna see the nudes.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11191609
> *i wanna see the nudes.....
> *


she was in a bikini contest that did show some tits...but she didnt show hers...which resulted in her winning 300 cash because the 2 that did show were DQd due to a disclaimer they signed before the contest lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well i know you have titty shots...... trunk looking good though.....


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jul 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11201566
> *Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.
> *


hit up big pimpin on here or Suburban Swingin they can hook you up


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jul 28 2008, 08:10 PM~11201566
> *Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.
> *


we do it also.we have everthing to customize your car.came by and check ou our shop.3059 southwest blvd. 816-756-5311.
hope to see you soon
chris


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jul 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11201566
> *Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.
> *



Hollaaaaaa! :biggrin: Get it right...get it tight!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OCTOBER 5 2008


HOPTOBERFEST 08


KANSAS CITY, MO


1500 E RED BRIDGE RD.


10:00 A.M. TILL ????????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

uh-oh, i might actually be done in time for that one.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:34 PM~11206344
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...



sounds good...ill get a room booked soon :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jul 29 2008, 03:10 AM~11201566
> *Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.
> *


Hi cal has been closed for over 4 years,but streetriders is still puttin out work and so is lonas.  Hit me up if i can help you bro (816)591-0549 our work speaks for itself homie we are known across the US for puttin out show quality set-ups that hit.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2008, 07:41 AM~11204684
> *Hollaaaaaa!  :biggrin:  Get it right...get it tight!
> *


sounds like they are still putting work out :uh: so you have 3 shops that are cool :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Get it right Get it tight..... A lil bit of STREETRIDERS WORK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Shows getting close...get ready to sweat it out in the wild west Aug. 17th!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 23 2008, 11:59 AM~11158182
> *NEW DATE AUG 17TH 12-9PM!!!
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 4 2008, 01:28 PM~11256072
> *Shows getting close...get ready to sweat it out in the wild west Aug. 17th!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 4 2008, 04:52 PM~11253943
> *sounds like they are still putting work out :uh: so you have 3 shops that are cool  :biggrin:
> *


What fool was i wrong are they still opened?From what i have heard they don't like doing work for folks,(only friends)I was just letting the guy that asked know.
Heres our latest ,We started the clean set-up trend in the midwest and we are still doing it.Your lac is tight.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 4 2008, 07:13 PM~11255338
> *Get it right  Get it tight..... A lil bit of STREETRIDERS WORK  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Some more.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

clean vert there...that thing came out niceeeee.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NEW DATE... NEW FLYER... AUGUST 17TH... HOP AT 4PM!!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

getting close.... TTT for KC


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Saddle Up!

Single Street
Double Street
Single Radical
Double Radical
Winner takes $100 each class
$100 for hop of the day...(highest?wildest?bustedest?head to head?we'll see...)

...get 'em ready boys, its gonna be a showdown in the wild west!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

this country theme is getting rediculous...yee haw. :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yippie Kia Yay...Mr. Falcon! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 7 2008, 01:44 PM~11284747
> *Yippie Kia Yay...Mr. Falcon!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11263730
> *clean vert there...that thing came out niceeeee.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 7 2008, 04:10 PM~11286050
> *
> *



Die hard!!!! ---Edited for TV version.... Come on!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 7 2008, 04:42 PM~11286328
> *Die hard!!!!  ---Edited for TV version....  Come on!
> *


ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh shit time flies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Its my b-day the 19th so I am going to kick it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Aug 11 2008, 08:30 AM~11312954
> *Its my b-day the 19th so I am going to kick it.
> *



Man you ALWAYS kick it! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Aug 11 2008, 01:30 PM~11312954
> *Its my b-day the 19th so I am going to kick it.
> *


Damn your getting old fucker. :biggrin: :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Aug 11 2008, 08:30 AM~11312954
> *Its my b-day the 19th so I am going to kick it.
> *


oooohhhhh ssssshhhhiiiittttttt :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Aug 11 2008, 08:30 AM~11312954
> *Its my b-day the 19th so I am going to kick it.
> *



bottoms b-day partay... :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

are we doing this rain or shine


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

RAIN OR SHINE!!!

IT'S GOING DOWN EVEN IF THERE'S A TSUNAMI...

IT LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GONNA BE GOOD MAYBE A FEW SPRINKLES...DON'T BE SCARED. :yes:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sunday.....*SUNDAY*....Sunday.....


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some press in the Pitch today... :cheesy:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 13 2008, 09:44 AM~11332137
> *Got some press in the Pitch today... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 13 2008, 09:44 AM~11332137
> *Got some press in the Pitch today... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



celebrity :biggrin: 

way to get it promoted :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Wild West Bottoms all day SUNDAY !


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

JUST CHECKED THE WEATHER, THE RAIN HAS BEEN CALLED OFF FOR SUNDAY!!!! THE WEATHER GODS CAME THRU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HIGH 77 DEGREES...YES YES YES! BURGER TIME.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 14 2008, 09:11 AM~11341941
> *JUST CHECKED THE WEATHER, THE RAIN HAS BEEN CALLED OFF FOR SUNDAY!!!! THE WEATHER GODS CAME THRU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HIGH 77 DEGREES...YES YES YES! BURGER TIME.
> *


did you do the backwards rain dance


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

i got out my marachas and did a lil' diddy....uhhhhhhh :loco:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

La coocaracha????? :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

24 hours away...TTT


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

putting in ball joints now........


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11358854
> *putting in ball joints now........
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HOP CONTEST IS AT 4PM SHARP. MUST BE REGISTERED BY 3 PM. $20 TO HOP AND YOU GET A TSHIRT.

DOUBLE PUMP 40 INCHES
SINGLE PUMP 35 INCHES

STUCK=DISQUALIFIED

$100 BUCKS WTA PER CLASS
SINGLE STREET
DOUBLE STREET
RAD SINGLE
RAD DOUBLE

$100 BUCKS FOR WILDEST OR HEAD 2 HEAD BRAGGIN RIGHTS
HOP WHAT YOU GOT...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

CLUBS ARE ENCOURAGED TO SHOW UP IN GROUPS (TO HELP WITH PARKING TOGETHER AND KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY) SO MEET UP AND ROLL IN! SPACE IS LIMITED SO LETS ALL WORK TOGETHER AND PARK TIGHT AND ORGAZNIZED. 

THERE IS RESERVED SPACE FOR TRUCKS AND TRAILERS, JUST LOOK FOR PEOPLE IN ORANGE TEES FOR DIRECTIONS.

NOW, LET'S DO THIS AND EVERYBODY BE SAFE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...

IT'S GONNA BE LOVELY.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

just got done with the ball joints, took the car out on its first madien voyage since 2007 and had failure of a rod bearing in 30 minutes after warm up, it knocks like a bitch...... sooooo unless somebody knows someone who can put my spare engine in in 24 hours , i wont be attending .........


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks like beutiful weather. a good day to come out and support the local scene. i will be d.j.ing all day, so come on out. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

PUT IT ON A TRAILOR AND COME HOP THAT MUGG!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11359718
> *PUT IT ON A TRAILOR AND COME HOP THAT MUGG!
> *


i wish......


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

zack left it by my white trailer.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 16 2008, 01:21 PM~11359292
> * just got done with the ball joints, took the car out on its first madien voyage since 2007 and had failure of  a rod bearing in 30 minutes after warm up, it knocks like a bitch...... sooooo unless somebody knows someone who can put my spare engine in  in 24 hours , i wont be attending .........
> 
> 
> ...


fuck the car come and hang out any way


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 17 2008, 08:48 AM~11364009
> *fuck the car come and hang out any way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 17 2008, 08:48 AM~11364009
> *fuck the car come and hang out any way
> *


i plan on it, i gotta go to work , but i-670 is the way i go... see ya'll there..... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

PICS!!!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

great time, good show, had a good time. Hats off to Zack for putting a great event


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. good job bro. i had a good time even without my wip.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*what went down at the show today homies? did fabians lincoln win or did dans hot fire take it*. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

damm now whats this shit about that blue monte only doing 77 inches on a real stick today at the show... i know damm well we got cheated in oklahoma now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i came , burned up my tranny doing a burn out as i left, stuck in first now... i have no luck this year......my pics will be up tomorrow...... :biggrin: had a great time....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11367792
> *damm now whats this shit about that blue monte only doing 77 inches on a real stick today at the show... i know damm well we got cheated in oklahoma now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont matter if your car did 100 inches..it got stuck..it was over when that happened. read the hop rules.

I would love to see someone beat the blue monte..but you didnt.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 17 2008, 08:11 PM~11367883
> *dont matter if your car did 100 inches..it got stuck..it was over when that happened. read the hop rules.
> 
> I would love to see someone beat the blue monte..but you didnt.
> *


where your hopper at???? i dont even see you competing :biggrin: come on down to st.louis to black sunday bring your hopper out :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 17 2008, 09:16 PM~11367924
> *where your hopper at???? i dont even see you competing :biggrin: come on down to st.louis to black sunday bring your hopper out :0
> *


If i come to black sunday i'll drive mine..you drive yours down and I'll hop ya. :biggrin: 

Mines a thrown together single..but I wont whine if i lose.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11367792
> *damm now whats this shit about that blue monte only doing 77 inches on a real stick today at the show... i know damm well we got cheated in oklahoma now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11367768
> *what went down at the show today homies? did fabians lincoln win or did dans hot fire take it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


should have been there


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

GOOD TIMES EVERYBODY! THANKS THANKS THANKS, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! AND THANKS FOR EVERYBODY SHOWING UP AND OUT...WE'RE GONNA KEEP THIS GOING. LOVELY...IT'S ALL LOVELY. CHEERS AND THANKS TO ALL :thumbsup: 

NOW I AM GONNA GET SOME REST, POST THEM FLIX UP HOMIES AND SHOW'EM HOW KC DO


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 17 2008, 11:18 PM~11368592
> *GOOD TIMES EVERYBODY! THANKS THANKS THANKS, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! AND THANKS FOR EVERYBODY SHOWING UP AND OUT...WE'RE GONNA KEEP THIS GOING. LOVELY...IT'S ALL LOVELY. CHEERS AND THANKS TO ALL :thumbsup:
> 
> NOW I AM GONNA GET SOME REST, POST THEM FLIX UP HOMIES AND SHOW'EM HOW KC DO
> *



LOVELY K.C. MUCH LOVE................................... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks boone, i got your back 100% for hoptober, oh my b-day is the 22nd, jager bombs???? hhhhmmmmmmmmm???


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPTOBERFEST 08'

OCTOBER 5, 2008'

FIRST SUNDAY IN OCTOBER

KANSAS CITY, MO

10 TIL ???????????

MINOR PARK

1500 E RED BRIDGE RD.

SHOW UP OR DON'T TALK SHIT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 17 2008, 11:26 PM~11368655
> *thanks boone, i got your back 100% for hoptober, oh my b-day is the 22nd, jager bombs???? hhhhmmmmmmmmm???
> *



THIS MONTH????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres my pics, they suck cause i only had time to run through on my way to work...... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11368690
> *THIS MONTH????????????????? :biggrin:
> *



OCTOBRE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

P-NUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

big pimpin was in the house....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i saw this one broke down on the way home from work , i stopped to ask if they were cool , i hope they made it home safely....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 18 2008, 02:58 AM~11367768
> *what went down at the show today homies? did fabians lincoln win or did dans hot fire take it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was at the show in my town on the bumper,don't know were hot fire was? :dunno: :dunno:I haven't seen it since this show.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 18 2008, 04:06 AM~11368445
> *should have been there
> *


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: It should have.


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

good show every one chilled. the hop was real good.fabians did good and the monte did real good. fleetwood also did good.
good job zack :biggrin: 
chris


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 18 2008, 12:31 AM~11369235
> *P-NUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> *



Peeeanuuuuuttt......YyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:



Great time.....good get together Zach, had a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Aug 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11370354
> *good show every one chilled. the hop was real good.fabians did good and the monte did real good. fleetwood also did good.
> good job zack :biggrin:
> chris
> *


X2 perfect spot you should do this every other weekend,it could be my part time job 200 a month. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 07:22 AM~11370519
> *X2 perfect spot you should do this every other weekend,*


:yes:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME MY SON HAD A WONDERFUL TIME WINNING   DID ANYONE HAPPEN TO SEE A BAG OF T-SHIRTS WITH DOWN-IV-LIFE ON THEM I FORGOT THEM ON THE GROUD BY ZACK SHOP I WOULD COME OUT TO PICK THEM UP THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME ZACK !!!! DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hottest big body in KC! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Single pump king! On the bumper....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Next time you see this hopefully its fully glossed up and trimmed out again.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Kansas in the house! Watch out for the popos! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Street car doing the most.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Keep _dream_ing cuz everyone knows who the _team_ is in KC! #1 :roflmao: I'm sorry I couldn't help it!


----------



## NoQuestionsNoCops (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey there.
Just wanted to let everyone know that I am looking for them.
My S10 was broken into, on sunday, by your event.
I was parked next to re-runs on 12th and liberty.
Somebody yanked a bunch of my shit...
Smashed the dirver's side window.
Hundreds of cds, 
Misc other things...
Most importantly and all I care about is the antique trumpet that was stolen from me.
I had a tube like black gig bag and it is over 45 years old.
If you can tell me the serial number on it, then I will give you a grand cash, when we meet.
I am not a fucking cop.
I fucking hate the police...
I don't give a shit about anything other than getting it back.
Not trying to bust you. Just get one of many things back... Keep everything else...
It is registered and has been flagged as stolen, so you will get jack shit other than a nice pair of bracelets for trying to pawn/sell it.
Stayed up all night long making sure it is worthless, to anyone but me.
I will give you a grand cash for it back.
You will get busted trying to sell it otherwise.
No questions
No cops
No bullshit.
Let me know where to meet you.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoQuestionsNoCops_@Aug 18 2008, 11:30 AM~11372327
> *Hey there.
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am looking for them.
> My S10 was broken into, on sunday, by your event.
> ...


 :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

man that sucks. sorry to hear that. unfortunately windows get busted in the bottoms. hint hint...never leave anything visible in your car. my lady's car is missing 2 windows right now, and all they took was a bag of dirty laundry...good luck on gettin that brass back, sorry.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

great photos big pimpin


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2008, 06:11 PM~11372167
> *Keep dreaming cuz everyone knows who the team is in KC!  #1  :roflmao:   I'm sorry I couldn't help it!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: And everyone knows who's been hiding like a bitch also.Wheres hot fire been? :roflmao: :roflmao: It's funny how what goes on LIL and what happens at the show are 2 very different things.At least you got LIL because thats all you'll ever have.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 18 2008, 11:49 AM~11372460
> * my lady's car is missing 2 windows right now, and all they took was a bag of dirty laundry...I THOUGHT I SAW SOMEONE WEARING G-STRING THAT DIDNT FIT THEM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2008, 06:03 PM~11372100
> *Hottest big body in KC!   :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


You should have done the frame and maybe it wouldn't have buckled doing 35 inches. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

i saw this one broke down on the way home from work , i stopped to ask if they were cool , i hope they made it home safely....



























[/quote]He just got a flat front tire no big deal,got a spare and made it home fine thanks for trying to help him out.

CLEANEST bigbody in K.C. hands down.Real leafing and all. :0 :biggrin: 
MAJESTICS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics cleanset hopper at the show.only 6 batts and single pump 1/2 inch blocks,with a show trunk. :0 :0 I know you hate it just keep bowing DFL.sorry couldn't help it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 02:20 PM~11372708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: And everyone knows who's been hiding like a bitch also.Wheres hot fire been? :roflmao:  :roflmao: It's funny how what goes on LIL and what happens at the show are 2 very different things.At least you got LIL because thats all you'll ever have.
> *


Tough words for a little guy with a big chip on his shoulder...why didn't you say anything at the show? Why you worried one of my cars? *You* don't have anything anywhere near nice enough to hop me yet! 



Oh shit...here we go again....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 02:22 PM~11372717
> *You should have done the frame and maybe it wouldn't have buckled doing 35 inches. :0
> *



Looks over 40 to me....and the car was already like that.  Yours is wrapped and you have like 20 buckles in one quarter alone!!! HOTTEST BIG BODY IN KC!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NoQuestionsNoCops_@Aug 18 2008, 07:30 PM~11372327
> *Hey there.
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am looking for them.
> My S10 was broken into, on sunday, by your event.
> ...


sorry hear that. i bet it was someone other than at the show.(homeless are all over the place.)


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 01:20 PM~11372708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: And everyone knows who's been hiding like a bitch also.Wheres hot fire been? :roflmao:  :roflmao: It's funny how what goes on LIL and what happens at the show are 2 very different things.At least you got LIL because thats all you'll ever have.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 01:22 PM~11372717
> *You should have done the frame and maybe it wouldn't have buckled doing 35 inches. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Had a great time Zack you realy need to thkin about having another one :thumbsup: oh by the way my son thinks the trophie i got yesterday is the coolest one we got


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 18 2008, 04:36 PM~11374031
> *Had a great time Zack you realy need to thkin about having another one :thumbsup:  oh by the way my son thinks the trophie i got yesterday is the coolest one we got
> *


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Not tring to get into your guys little spat your boys big body looks good 









 MAJESTICS KC


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 18 2008, 04:29 PM~11374630
> *Not tring to get into your guys little spat your boys big body looks good
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think most people consider the lincolns big bodies.

i dont think even he would say that caddy is cleaner than fabians lincoln.

from the pictures the caddies look pretty close..but pics dont always tell lol. i've seen the blue one in person and it is very nice.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11367792
> *damm now whats this shit about that blue monte only doing 77 inches on a real stick today at the show... i know damm well we got cheated in oklahoma now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The proof is in the pics.








The last black line is 80. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 PM~11375346
> *i dont think most people consider the lincolns big bodies.
> 
> i dont think even he would say that caddy is cleaner than fabians lincoln.
> ...


Pics don't tell it homie,they are not even close in looks.I'll give it to him caddys are hard to hop,but double pitbull hoppin pumps with an adex 40 isn't hard to get.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 PM~11375346
> *i dont think most people consider the lincolns big bodies.
> 
> i dont think even he would say that caddy is cleaner than fabians lincoln.
> ...


They have and they would.  It's called hatin. :0 All i know is i wanted to hop agianst dans v 6 monte and it wasn't there and it wasn't at the one that got rained out so since we were higher then his in tulsa it's been a no show?FACT.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11373428
> *Looks over 40 to me....and the car was already like that.     Yours is wrapped and you have like 20 buckles in one quarter alone!!!    HOTTEST BIG BODY IN KC!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: They were like that before you jucied it. :uh: And mine is buckled,but the problem on the frame is fixed and they havn't got any worse since.But MY car was there on the bumper with A big car V8 where was yours at???????????????Scared ass don't want to lose.You should really thank brian becuase without that car you haven't done shit in years. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 18 2008, 10:29 PM~11374630
> *Not tring to get into your guys little spat your boys big body looks good
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2008, 08:34 PM~11373409
> *Tough words for a little guy with a big chip on his shoulder...why didn't you say anything at the show?  Why you worried one of my cars?  You don't have anything anywhere near nice enough to hop me yet!  Oh shit...here we go again....
> *


You hopp a v6 g-body i win right off top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And BRING YOUR CAR DORK?????????????

I was hoppin in the middle of the street why didn't you pull that caddy up????????????

Both big cars with v8's and double pump????????????????????????

Oh yeah you didn't want to lose.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Stay at swope park where people think you are something because out here in the low low world your nothing. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Agian a great show for us that bought our cars to it.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 06:13 PM~11376053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: They were like that before you jucied it. :uh: And mine is buckled,but the problem on the frame is fixed and they havn't got any worse since.But MY car was there on the bumper with A big car V8 where was yours at???????????????Scared ass don't want to lose.You  should really thank brian becuase without that car you haven't done shit in years. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dam fab i hope they dont get scared and not show up for black sunday thats where im sure we can get some nose to nose up action :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

hey does this guy brian hop his own car at any time? we was watching the big fish low rider video and brian was staying that he wanted to race the hoppers from one end hop the cars and race back. i thought these cars were built for hopping not racing.. but shit i know somebody at black sunday would be willing to take him up on his offer if brian drives his own car hopps the car >>>put it on the bumper<<< then drives it back all by himself :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 18 2008, 05:52 PM~11375848
> *The proof is in the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


pictures do look good homie.... but shouldnt you be trying to take care of some other business.. instead of online chatting with us. i like you yetti and id like to see you around alot longer homie but you got to stop letting homies run up on you getting in your face and putting your business in the streets :twak: not good


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 18 2008, 07:42 PM~11376361
> *pictures do look good homie.... but shouldnt you be trying to take care of some other business.. instead of online chatting with us. i like you yetti and id like to see you around alot longer homie but you got to stop letting homies run up on you getting in your face and putting your business in the streets    :twak: not good
> *


My business is just fine, don't you worry I'll always be around to serve what ever you guys buy. :0 Still hear TALK but ain't seen no action from you guys.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 18 2008, 05:29 PM~11374630
> *Not tring to get into your guys little spat your boys big body looks good
> 
> 
> ...



Big Body = 1993 -1996 cadillac. I would think about 90-95% of the lowrider world would agree with that. 

Hottest = Banging...doing the most. The blue you all have is nice for sure....but it wasn't hopping. Thats all.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 18 2008, 02:36 PM~11374031
> *Had a great time Zack you realy need to thkin about having another one :thumbsup:  oh by the way my son thinks the trophie i got yesterday is the coolest one we got
> *


BAD ASS RIDE FRANK LOOKS REAL GOOD SO DOES YOUR BOYS CADILIAC !!!BUT IAM LIKE YOU KEEP MY CLUB NAME OUT OF THIS BULL SHIT NOT EVERYBODY WANTS TO HEAR IT ITS LIKE SOME HIGH SCHOOL BULL SHIT BE LIKE SOME REAL MEN TAKE IT 2 THE STREETS OR JUST FUCKING DROP IT BOTH CARS LOOK GOOD AND CAN DO WELL IN SOME DAYS!!!!!!DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

You know all of this BS is what makes me not even want to come around to some of these events. I have found in the last few years that there is just so much more to life than whos got this or whos got that. I have never actually met Zach Lovely...but he put on a real nice event. Actually I would like to talk to him about some shirts I am needing. Everyone on here seems to agree that he put on a nice event, but I am sure he will not do it again if we continue to ruin what it was all about. Family, freinds, and some nice rides on a sunday. All car clubs, including Majestics looked good....on another note....as I stood there talking to Blas and everyone kept coming up and greeting him, I thought there was a true lesson to be learned about how you should conduct yourself. If we could all follow his lead it would be a beautiful thing. I know I have said my fair share of things in the past, but I am truly over all that now, I saw people at the show I hadn't seen in years. It was a real nice time. Thanks to the man that put it all on!!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11376739
> *My business is just fine, don't you worry I'll always be around to serve what ever you guys buy. :0  Still hear TALK but ain't seen no action from you guys.
> *


 didnt mean to touch your feelings homie :biggrin: i aint never seen one of your cars doing nothing yetti.... bring something to black sunday homie....man i wish they would not let people without lowriders even post on this fucking thead.... but i guess we got to have the wannabe lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

just like Blas said, everytime I would ask him when the truck was going to be done...he would just say "Aww it will be done one day buddy".....He wasn't lying!!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:41 PM~11377642
> *just like Blas said, everytime I would ask him when the truck was going to be done...he would just say "Aww it will be done one day buddy".....He wasn't lying!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass truck homie


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 PM~11377316
> *BAD ASS RIDE FRANK LOOKS REAL GOOD SO DOES YOUR BOYS CADILIAC !!!BUT IAM LIKE YOU KEEP MY CLUB NAME OUT OF THIS BULL SHIT NOT EVERYBODY WANTS TO HEAR IT ITS LIKE SOME HIGH SCHOOL BULL SHIT BE LIKE SOME REAL MEN TAKE IT 2 THE STREETS OR JUST FUCKING DROP IT BOTH CARS LOOK GOOD AND CAN DO WELL IN SOME DAYS!!!!!!DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


x2 i hear ya homie thanks for tha props your ride looked good to and congrats to your son real nice bike :thumbsup: in the end thats what its all about always good to see you homie


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11377110
> *Big Body = 1993 -1996 cadillac.  I would think about 90-95% of the lowrider world would agree with that.
> 
> Hottest = Banging...doing the most.  The blue you all have is nice for sure....but it wasn't hopping.  Thats all.
> *


my bad man i guess i aint up on all tha lingo but shit thay all in tha same class in a show so thay all the same to me :biggrin: all four are nice cars for sure and someones time, money, and ideas went into them, and i give them all props for it.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:33 PM~11377535
> *You know all of this BS is what makes me not even want to come around to some of these events. I have found in the last few years that there is just so much more to life than whos got this or whos got that. I have never actually met Zach Lovely...but he put on a real nice event. Actually I would like to talk to him about some shirts I am needing. Everyone on here seems to agree that he put on a nice event, but I am sure he will not do it again if we continue to ruin what it was all about. Family, freinds, and some nice rides on a sunday. All car clubs, including Majestics looked good....on another note....as I stood there talking to Blas and everyone kept coming up and greeting him, I thought there was a true lesson to be learned about how you should conduct yourself. If we could all follow his lead it would be a beautiful thing. I know I have said my fair share of things in the past, but I am truly over all that now, I saw people at the show I hadn't seen in years. It was a real nice time. Thanks to the man that put it all on!!
> *


i agree 100%


----------



## stewartjohn (Aug 19, 2008)

Get ready to saddle up for the 5th annual Wild West Showdown! If you’re not familiar with this event, the Wild
West Showdown is an annual event in the fall that supports the Human Rights Campaign.

==========================
Stewart

Kansas Drug Treatment


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:41 PM~11377642
> *just like Blas said, everytime I would ask him when the truck was going to be done...he would just say "Aww it will be done one day buddy".....He wasn't lying!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: BLASS IS NUMBER ONE IN MY BOOK!!!DOWN-IV-LIFETHANKS AGAIN ZACK GREAT ASS SHOW HOMIE


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:33 PM~11377535
> *You know all of this BS is what makes me not even want to come around to some of these events. I have found in the last few years that there is just so much more to life than whos got this or whos got that. I have never actually met Zach Lovely...but he put on a real nice event. Actually I would like to talk to him about some shirts I am needing. Everyone on here seems to agree that he put on a nice event, but I am sure he will not do it again if we continue to ruin what it was all about. Family, freinds, and some nice rides on a sunday. All car clubs, including Majestics looked good....on another note....as I stood there talking to Blas and everyone kept coming up and greeting him, I thought there was a true lesson to be learned about how you should conduct yourself. If we could all follow his lead it would be a beautiful thing. I know I have said my fair share of things in the past, but I am truly over all that now, I saw people at the show I hadn't seen in years. It was a real nice time. Thanks to the man that put it all on!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by little chris+Aug 19 2008, 02:32 AM~11379753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good. uffin: :yes:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for coming out everybody, friends, and families,and for the positive feedback...the show WILL go on in the future.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Aug 19 2008, 01:33 AM~11376271
> *hey does this guy brian hop his own car at any time? we was watching the big fish low rider video and brian was staying that he wanted to race the hoppers from one end hop the cars and race back. i thought these cars were built for hopping not racing.. but shit i know somebody at black sunday would be willing to take him up on his offer if brian drives his own car hopps the car >>>put it on the bumper<<< then drives it back all by himself :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Everyone that saw that shit called me laughing about it. :roflmao: Lets race from point a to point b. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Aug 19 2008, 03:12 AM~11377316
> *BAD ASS RIDE FRANK LOOKS REAL GOOD SO DOES YOUR BOYS CADILIAC !!!BUT IAM LIKE YOU KEEP MY CLUB NAME OUT OF THIS BULL SHIT NOT EVERYBODY WANTS TO HEAR IT ITS LIKE SOME HIGH SCHOOL BULL SHIT BE LIKE SOME REAL MEN TAKE IT 2 THE STREETS OR JUST FUCKING DROP IT BOTH CARS LOOK GOOD AND CAN DO WELL IN SOME DAYS!!!!!!DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


Your right homie,and like i told you before this goes way back,and most of it has come from your club bros.We have had to hear little shit for years and i heard some at this show,so don't think that because they let you and some others in,that we are just gonna take there bull.If your for real then talk to your new club bros,not us.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 19 2008, 05:29 PM~11381723
> *thanks for coming out everybody, friends, and families,and for the positive feedback...the show WILL go on in the future.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It was a cool time bro we'll always support it bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 19 2008, 03:33 AM~11377535
> *You know all of this BS is what makes me not even want to come around to some of these events. I have found in the last few years that there is just so much more to life than whos got this or whos got that. I have never actually met Zach Lovely...but he put on a real nice event. Actually I would like to talk to him about some shirts I am needing. Everyone on here seems to agree that he put on a nice event, but I am sure he will not do it again if we continue to ruin what it was all about. Family, freinds, and some nice rides on a sunday. All car clubs, including Majestics looked good....on another note....as I stood there talking to Blas and everyone kept coming up and greeting him, I thought there was a true lesson to be learned about how you should conduct yourself. If we could all follow his lead it would be a beautiful thing. I know I have said my fair share of things in the past, but I am truly over all that now, I saw people at the show I hadn't seen in years. It was a real nice time. Thanks to the man that put it all on!!
> *


Aren't you the one pming me telling me my lincoln ain't shit and that your cutty is way better?But then say what up to me at the show?See thats the difference man i don't care if all of you don't like me or not we still gonna go everywhere,and gonna keep puttin out cars no matter what none of you say,we aren't part time low-riders this is our life.And if your forreal....well only time will tell. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 19 2008, 06:58 AM~11379661
> *my bad man i guess i aint up on all tha lingo but shit thay all in tha same class in a show so thay all the same to me :biggrin: all four are nice cars for sure and someones time, money, and ideas went into them, and i give them all props for it.
> *


Damn frank you had the hottest cutty in K.C. and i had the hottest lincoln in K.C. We killin em. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2008, 02:29 PM~11384190
> *Aren't you the one pming me telling me my lincoln ain't shit and that your cutty is way better?But then say what up to me at the show?See thats the difference man i don't care if all of you don't like me or not we still gonna go everywhere,and gonna keep puttin out cars no matter what none of you say,we aren't part time low-riders this is our life.And if your forreal....well only time will tell. :uh:
> *


First off I never pmed you first, you pmed me talking some shit as normal...I responded and let you know what the deal was and yes I did acknowledge you at the show because I thought it was the right thing to do. Hell I guess it doesn't matter if I cuss you out or say hi to you its all the same. As I said before I may have said some things a few years on back but i am not going to enter in the bs anymore. Actually I never used to say anything to anybody I would just let the car speak for itself. Seemed to work, wish I would have never started talking shit. But you do say some really off the wall inconsiderate untruthful stuff sometimes. Do what you do becuase I am damn sure gonna do what I do and have fun doing it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11384421
> *First off I never pmed you first, you pmed me talking some shit as normal...I responded and let you know what the deal was and yes I did acknowledge you at the show because I thought it was the right thing to do. Hell I guess it doesn't matter if I cuss you out or say hi to you its all the same. As I said before I may have said some things a few years on back but i am not going to enter in the bs anymore. Actually I never used to say anything to anybody I would just let the car speak for itself. Seemed to work, wish I would have never started talking shit. But you do say some really off the wall inconsiderate untruthful stuff sometimes. Do what you do becuase I am damn sure gonna do what I do and have fun doing it.
> *




No you were talking shit about my ride in there topic,so i pmed you,nice try!
And you have always told me your not on anyside but you always talked shit on there behalf?It's between us and them not all the other people that hang around them,but you all always seem to want to get in it?And I say shit?I guess you just don't see all the shit that they have said? :uh: And we will keep going all over the U S puttin K.C. on the map and keep puttin the rides out on the street like we always have.


QUOTE(KC Rider @ Aug 19 2008, 09:47 AM) 
you know I didnt hear no one from your side say anything at the show guess they just cant live with out the BS 

Yeah i can see you never say shit,and did you hear any of us say anything?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

For the record this is what i said?Answering dudes question.

QUOTE(cutlass_rider @ Aug 18 2008, 02:58 AM) 
what went down at the show today homies? did fabians lincoln win or did dans hot fire take it. 


I was at the show in my town on the bumper,don't know were hot fire was? I haven't seen it since this show


Then dan makes fun of our club.

QUOTE(big pimpin @ Aug 18 2008, 06:11 PM) 
Keep _dream_ing cuz everyone knows who the_ team_ is in KC! #1 I'm sorry I couldn't help it! 


Just some proff for those who say i start all this shit. :0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

man I am done with this but i did not hear any D4L members talking shit at the show but I did hear you so maybe I missed something :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2008, 05:35 PM~11384800
> *For the record this is what i said?Answering dudes question.
> 
> QUOTE(cutlass_rider @ Aug 18 2008, 02:58 AM)
> ...


You just proved it right there...thank you. You started this by talking shit one of my cars. Case closed.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish this would all just end... :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

well, while my bro was walkin with his family lookin at cars,......... one of the dfl cheerlearders yell out loud," while raymond was openin his trunk" " don't get out the a.k . out on him raymond." now wether or not u heard that shit........... i did, and so did my nieces. so fuck u with your bullshit. and all the lets get along and b freinds crap. u ever hear anyof us talk that kinda shit ? how would u or anyone of you family guys out there like that ?
bottom line,... anyone has somethin bad to say,......... we are gonna get right back at you. you wanna talk about acting right? i think someone from the dfl crew, whoever is in charge needs to check some people. so if you don't like this crap get out, no one asked for your opinion.we have never called in backup to handle our beef with dan, jamie, justin,or brandon. ( the ones we consider dfl ) if we had or have something to say ,we do, or we will.
ask dan i talked to him at his house.
there have now been countless people, who have come and gone takin up for them u are just another one, when they fuck you over, steal from u,or leave you hangin, then tell me how you feel about them.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 06:22 PM~11385309
> *You just proved it right there...thank you.    You started this by talking shit one of my cars.    Case closed.
> *


 facts, how is that talkin shit ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11385425
> *well, while my bro was walkin with his family lookin at cars,......... one of the dfl cheerlearders yell out loud," while raymond was openin his trunk"          " don't get out the a.k . out on him raymond."  now wether or not u heard that shit........... i did, and so did my nieces.  so fuck u  with your bullshit.  and all the lets get along and b freinds crap.  u ever hear anyof us talk that kinda shit ? how would u or anyone of you family guys out there like that ?
> bottom line,... anyone has somethin bad to say,......... we are gonna get right back at you.  you wanna talk about acting right? i think someone from the dfl crew, whoever is in charge needs to check some people. so if you don't like this crap get out, no one asked for your opinion.we have never called in backup to handle our beef with dan, jamie, justin,or brandon. ( the ones we consider dfl  ) if we had or have something to say ,we do, or we will.
> ask dan i talked to him at his house.
> ...


I'm sure they were just kidding. :0 We know whats up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 11:22 PM~11385309
> *You just proved it right there...thank you.    You started this by talking shit one of my cars.    Case closed.
> *


 :uh: Did I lie?your car wasn't there in our own town sorry you take offenece to the truth,but you did bring the clubs into it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11385425
> *well, while my bro was walkin with his family lookin at cars,......... one of the dfl cheerlearders yell out loud," while raymond was openin his trunk"          " don't get out the a.k . out on him raymond."  now wether or not u heard that shit........... i did, and so did my nieces.  so fuck u  with your bullshit.  and all the lets get along and b freinds crap.  u ever hear anyof us talk that kinda shit ? how would u or anyone of you family guys out there like that ?
> bottom line,... anyone has somethin bad to say,......... we are gonna get right back at you.  you wanna talk about acting right? i think someone from the dfl crew, whoever is in charge needs to check some people. so if you don't like this crap get out, no one asked for your opinion.we have never called in backup to handle our beef with dan, jamie, justin,or brandon. ( the ones we consider dfl  ) if we had or have something to say ,we do, or we will.
> ask dan i talked to him at his house.
> ...


x 100 true shit right here.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I can understand some of what your saying but lets not go the fuck you route and I never said everyone has to be friends just if each side dont have anything good to say dont say shit I think its time to grow up that goes for all by the way who said that shit about the ak not cool oh also Ive been around D4L and lowriding as long as any of you so dont make it sound otherwise


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

if I never had to hear this bs again it would be to soon can we end it at least on this topic :angry:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Aug 19 2008, 09:33 AM~11380508
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 19 2008, 07:19 PM~11385993
> *I can understand some of what your saying but lets  not go the fuck you route and I never said everyone has to be friends  just if each side dont have anything good to say dont say shit I think its time to grow up that goes for all by the way who said that shit about the ak not cool oh also Ive been around D4L and lowriding as long as any of you so dont make it sound otherwise
> *


don't care what u think. i know what i know. i don't think u get it.
why u even care? it ain't got nothin to do with you.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

sounds like u guys had a great time with out me again dam . one of these days ithe regal will be back out .


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

any more pics?????????


----------



## dropincaddy (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Aug 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11387534
> *any more pics?????????
> *


why dont u go paint a car punk


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

haha f*ck you LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 20 2008, 12:19 AM~11385993
> *I can understand some of what your saying but lets  not go the fuck you route and I never said everyone has to be friends  just if each side dont have anything good to say dont say shit I think its time to grow up that goes for all by the way who said that shit about the ak not cool oh also Ive been around D4L and lowriding as long as any of you so dont make it sound otherwise*


and that means what?You've always been one sided,there are people that have known us forever that see it different.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Aug 20 2008, 02:47 AM~11387534
> *any more pics?????????
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

RIP to the homie phill this was his monte

































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 20 2008, 12:24 AM~11386049
> *if I never had to hear this bs again it would be to soon can we end it at least on this topic :angry:
> *


LOL then stop talking fool,thats where most of the BS is coming from. :0


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 19 2008, 06:33 PM~11385425
> *well, while my bro was walkin with his family lookin at cars,......... one of the dfl cheerlearders yell out loud," while raymond was openin his trunk"          " don't get out the a.k . out on him raymond."  now wether or not u heard that shit........... i did, and so did my nieces.  so fuck u  with your bullshit.  and all the lets get along and b freinds crap.  u ever hear anyof us talk that kinda shit ? how would u or anyone of you family guys out there like that ?
> bottom line,... anyone has somethin bad to say,......... we are gonna get right back at you.  you wanna talk about acting right? i think someone from the dfl crew, whoever is in charge needs to check some people. so if you don't like this crap get out, no one asked for your opinion.we have never called in backup to handle our beef with dan, jamie, justin,or brandon. ( the ones we consider dfl  ) if we had or have something to say ,we do, or we will.
> ask dan i talked to him at his house.
> ...


is that a direct hit to me or something ??????


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Zack for the hospitality and a first class event. I hope all can drop the bullshit and get back to low riding or high riding which ever is your preference, because all this negativity is going to kill the scene here in Kc.


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Aug 20 2008, 05:10 PM~11392203
> *Thanks Zack for the hospitality and a first class event. I hope all can drop the bullshit and get back to low riding or high riding which ever is your preference, because all this negativity is going to kill the scene here in Kc.
> *


x 1000


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2008, 02:17 PM~11384094
> *Your right  homie,and like i told you before this goes way back,and most of it has come from your club bros.We have had to hear little shit for years and i heard some at this show,so don't think that because they let you and some others in,that we are just gonna take there bull.If your for real then talk to your new club bros,not us.
> *


DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 19 2008, 04:33 PM~11385425
> *well, while my bro was walkin with his family lookin at cars,......... one of the dfl cheerlearders yell out loud," while raymond was openin his trunk"          " don't get out the a.k . out on him raymond."  now wether or not u heard that shit........... i did, and so did my nieces.  so fuck u  with your bullshit.  and all the lets get along and b freinds crap.  u ever hear anyof us talk that kinda shit ? how would u or anyone of you family guys out there like that ?
> bottom line,... anyone has somethin bad to say,......... we are gonna get right back at you.  you wanna talk about acting right? i think someone from the dfl crew, whoever is in charge needs to check some people. so if you don't like this crap get out, no one asked for your opinion.we have never called in backup to handle our beef with dan, jamie, justin,or brandon. ( the ones we consider dfl  ) if we had or have something to say ,we do, or we will.
> ask dan i talked to him at his house.
> ...


DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 01:55 PM~11393625
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE</span>*


Well thats you bro,i have respect for zack's show and my club so i would never do that at a show plus,i knew it was nothing but talk like always so why get worked up over it.I was just pointing out to k c rider that there was shit said towards us at the show.It's cool you and my bro talked because maybe this shit can end since there are finally people on there side that want it to end.I'm like you bro i don't talk to much on here i had a problem with dan before and i went to his house and handled it.I see you mentioned tim and chris why don't you call them and see What they think is the problem here in k.c. because we are cool as fuck with them and they know whats been going on.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 20 2008, 03:21 AM~11390985
> *is that a direct hit to me or something ??????
> *


 :uh: Why have you takin up for them?No i wasn't talkin about you chris. :uh:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 20 2008, 03:09 PM~11394341
> *:uh: Why have you takin up for them?No i wasn't talkin about you chris. :uh:
> *


havent takin up with nobody... im doing my own thing


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 20 2008, 03:34 PM~11394596
> *havent takin up with nobody... im doing my own thing
> *


Good for you.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> well, while my bro was walkin with his family lookin at cars,......... one of the dfl cheerlearders yell out loud," while raymond was openin his trunk"          " don't get out the a.k . out on him raymond."  now wether or not u heard that shit........... i did, and so did my nieces.  so fuck u  with your bullshit.  and all the lets get along and b freinds crap.  u ever hear anyof us talk that kinda shit ? how would u or anyone of you family guys out there like that ?
> bottom line,... anyone has somethin bad to say,......... we are gonna get right back at you.  you wanna talk about acting right? i think someone from the dfl crew, whoever is in charge needs to check some people. so if you don't like this crap get out, no one asked for your opinion.we have never called in backup to handle our beef with dan, jamie, justin,or brandon. ( the ones we consider dfl  ) if we had or have something to say ,we do, or we will.
> ask dan i talked to him at his house.
> there have now been countless people, who have come and gone takin up for them u are just another one, when they fuck you over, steal from u,or leave you hangin, then tell me how you feel about them.
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 20 2008, 09:39 PM~11395131
> *[/quote
> 
> WHAT A FUCKED UP MESS THIS HAS TURNED INTO
> ...


  Like i said it really don't matter homie,we talk to folks that you guys talk to so we hear all kinds of shit thats said,it don't matter to us at all what is said about us,we know what we have done in this game,and we will keep doing it.Sorry for ya.

Also i would like to let everyone know that lil chris and steve topi helped us on our lastest show set-up.They do good ass work holla at them if you want to be on the next level with your ride.We did this car for a millionare from STL,and dude was happy as hell,good job chris and steve can't wiat untill the next one we do together.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

From this.










Too this!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2008, 06:28 PM~11396463
> * Like i said it really don't matter homie,we talk to folks that you guys talk to so we hear all kinds of shit thats said,it don't matter to us at all what is said about us,we know what we have done in this game,and we will keep doing it.Sorry for ya.
> *



I really like how you are trying to front me out on here
their aint shit I ever have said Except for the time in OK when you tried to front me out on shit you had going on with other people ONLY TIME EVER 
and yes it really does matter to you folks or you wouldnt of took something that had nothing to fucking do with you and out of nowhere blew some bullshit up and turned it into this 
and dont ever feel sorry for


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 21 2008, 12:51 AM~11396658
> *I really like how you are trying to front me out on here
> their aint shit I ever have said Except for the time in OK when you tried to front me out on shit you had going on with other people ONLY TIME EVER
> and yes it really does matter to you folks or you wouldnt of took something that had nothing to fucking do with you and out of nowhere blew some bullshit up and turned it into this
> ...


See heres the problem i wasn't frontin you out at all,i didn't see who said it,i just know it was said right as i walked by.It was funny to me,the only reason my bro brought it up was because k.c rider said we were talkin shit.But i do know alot is said,but hopefully with the new dfl members talking to us this dumb shit will stop.This all wouldn't have went down if dan would have just brought out hot fire. :0 :biggrin: Instead of hiding. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 21 2008, 01:01 AM~11396743
> *OK LETS PUT THIS IN A PRICE CHOPPER BAG AND WRAP IT UP.... WOULD THAT BE PAPER OR PLASTIC... NEW SUBJECT
> *


Your first post is a good one,i agree.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 19 2008, 03:41 AM~11377642
> *just like Blas said, everytime I would ask him when the truck was going to be done...he would just say "Aww it will be done one day buddy".....He wasn't lying!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice blas as always.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2008, 07:03 PM~11396763
> *See heres the problem i wasn't frontin you out at all,i didn't see who said it,i just know it was said right as i walked by.It was funny to me,the only reason my bro brought it up was because k.c rider said we were talkin shit.But i do know alot is said,but hopefully with the new dfl members talking to us this dumb shit will stop.This all  wouldn't have went down if dan would have just brought out hot fire. :0  :biggrin: Instead of hiding. :biggrin:
> *


Their isnt nothing said from me 

Dan you just need to bring out fire


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11396865
> *SO HOW BOUT THEM CHIEFS
> *


won one  , lost one  about to win a bunch of 'em :biggrin:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 21 2008, 02:25 AM~11396960
> *won one  , lost one  about to win a bunch of 'em :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 20 2008, 06:09 PM~11396813
> *OK PEEP GAME WE ALL KNOW THESE CARS HAVE THERE DAYS SO MAYBE IT WASNT HIS DAY TO SHINE BUT TO SAY THAT SOMEONE IS SCARED OR HIDING IS TALKING SHIT AND THAT IS WHAT KEEPS THIS SHIT GOING
> *


thats the game fool, but thats lowriding not bs tuff talk !!! and you right it never stops majestics baby all day .


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11396763
> * wouldn't have went down if dan would have just brought out hot fire. :0  :biggrin: Instead of hiding. :biggrin:
> *



Again talking shit.....which is fine, never had a problem with that.....*BUT* when I talk shit back don't get all mad and start crying about it like you do. You always get all butt hurt and excited when I say something for some reason. Ok.....are you ready.....











...are you sitting down.....






















Go make the top of *your* car as wet as the bottom and insides of my car and maybe you can get on my level! :0 :biggrin: Oh...and go switch out those solid hold downs on your batteries! You got TOO much dead weight in the back of the echisketch mobile...and everyone can see that blantanly.










{ Watch him freak out on this one. }


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just catchin up on my soaps.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 21 2008, 01:09 AM~11396813
> *OK PEEP GAME WE ALL KNOW THESE CARS HAVE THERE DAYS SO MAYBE IT WASNT HIS DAY TO SHINE BUT TO SAY THAT SOMEONE IS SCARED OR HIDING IS TALKING SHIT AND THAT IS WHAT KEEPS THIS SHIT GOING
> *


Look newbie thats the game,if he was there and i wasn't he would have said i was scared.And actually he has said that shit before.May i ask why you care,whoever you are?Are you trying out for the squad?The cheerleading squad. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11403507
> *im only new cause you dont know who i am...
> *


Don't care who you are thats still the game,you didn't know that?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 21 2008, 04:21 PM~11401804
> *DAMM DOG THATS THE WET... HANDS DOWN YOU GOT IT.. I THINKS ITS IN THE CLEAR OTHER CLUBS ARE JUST JEALOUS... THAT A HARD ACT TO FOLLOW.. I WAS READING PAGE 17 WHERE SOMEONE WAS TALKING SHIT ON THAT BIG BODY CADI... WELL WHERE WAS THE BLUE CADI AND DIDNT I SEE IT BROKE DOWN THE 1ST HIT OF THE SWITCH AT THE LITTLE SHOW AT THE PARK ON 23RD... AND I THINK I HEARD IT WAS ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AGAIN THIS PAST SUNDAY.... (THINGS THAT MAKE YOU HMMMM)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If you were anybody in low riding you would know all about what we do.And my boy with the caddy got a flat,damn no one ever gets flats. :roflmao: :roflmao: 


























































Hate is always put towards the people on top of the game so just keep on hating homie. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Whos jealous agian,I know why you hate homie it's not hard to figure out.

























































BEST IN THE PARK WITH hot fire there. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 03:18 PM~11401339


:0 :0 :0 So going by YOUR OWN Rules anythime we have aver hopped at a show with you there we have won because we have always been cleaner.And i have never ever got mad,I'm the one always getting calls about what i say. :0 Truth is out dan this is hoppin and you didn't show in your own town were you say you run things.At least be a man and say my shit was broke or it didn't work right or something dude. :biggrin: ME agianst YOU this summer i'm 5-0.
All 4 cars in tulsa beat you and then you were a NO SHOW. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And we STILL are way cleaner.  










MAJESTICS K.C. we keep doing the most.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

VGP takes some quality pics thats fo' sho'


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 21 2008, 12:12 PM~11402209
> *just catchin up on my soaps.
> *


lol ya gives us something to look at and keeps our reading skils sharp :biggrin: thanks guys :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 21 2008, 09:22 PM~11404303
> *lol ya gives us something to look at and keeps our reading skils sharp :biggrin:  thanks guys :roflmao:
> *


Your reading SKILLS but not your spelling. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 21 2008, 08:56 PM~11404093
> *VGP takes some quality pics thats fo' sho'
> *


Yes he does,do you know why?Because he's in the MAJESTICS BABY. :0 :biggrin: Better cars and better pics. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2008, 04:57 PM~11404613
> *Yes he does,do you know why?Because he's in the MAJESTICS BABY. :0  :biggrin: Better cars and better pics. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you sooo krayzee dood :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11404600
> *Your reading SKILLS but not your spelling. :biggrin:
> *


ouch. good one there


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

clean rides either way !!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11405023
> *clean rides either way !!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats whats up,it's all low-riding don't know why people get so bent out of shape over it.The best part about the show to me(besides dan being scared)LOL was seeing my SON with his ride,he loves this shit just like i do and i'm proud and glad for that.Next year his car will look different i promise you that. :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 21 2008, 03:46 PM~11405023
> *clean rides either way !!!
> *


Dan i dont hear you talking now!!!!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Aug 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11405959
> *Dan i dont hear you talking now!!!!
> *



naw man dan is cool peeps!!! whatever problem hes got with whoever i dont know .........but in my OPINION down iv life and majestics bangin out some clean rides ......


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2008, 06:37 PM~11405453
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thats whats up,it's all low-riding don't know why people get so bent out of shape over it.The best part about the show to me(besides dan being scared)LOL was seeing my bro with his ride,he loves this shit just like i do and i'm proud and glad for that.Next year his car will look different i promise you that. :biggrin:
> *


glad you had a good time. thanks for coming out and supporting. thanks everybody who came out, I tried to do things a little different and it seems like everybody enjoyed it so I will keep it going in the future....thanks again everybody!


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 22 2008, 03:32 AM~11406947
> *glad you had a good time. thanks for coming out and supporting. thanks everybody who came out, I tried to do things a little different and it seems like everybody enjoyed it so I will keep it going in the future....thanks again everybody!
> *


what up zack. need to do another one, hint, hint.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Aug 21 2008, 09:50 PM~11407099
> *what up zack. need to do another one, hint, hint.
> *



ok,ok, let me rest (and let the neighbors relax!) and yes, we will have an end of the summer BBQ on my block...??? :0


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Aug 21 2008, 03:23 PM~11403842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back at ya homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Aug 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11405959
> *Dan i dont hear you talking now!!!!
> *


i wouldent be talking shit if i was you !!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by that1guy_@Aug 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11406228
> *well im bout to hit the street in my pinto cowin....NOW WHAT
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by little chris+Aug 22 2008, 08:22 AM~11410010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:  


They should know I don't need to talk shit to clown them. The more they hate on me the more I know I'm the man! :biggrin: DOWNIVLIFE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :0 :0 :0 So going byanythime we have aver hopped at a show with you there we have won because we have always been cleaner.And i have never ever got mad,I'm the one always getting calls about what i say. :0 Truth is out dan this is hoppin and you didn't show in your own town were you say you run things.At least be a man and say my shit was broke or it didn't work right or something dude. :biggrin: ME agianst YOU this summer i'm 5-0.
> All 4 cars in tulsa beat you and then you were a NO SHOW. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And we STILL are way cleaner.
> 
> MAJESTICS K.C. we keep doing the most.


back at ya homie :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]Ha Ha you got me. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 22 2008, 01:22 PM~11410010
> *i wouldent be talking shit if i was you !!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


Why not ,he's been real about it,so he can talk about it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Aug 22 2008, 12:38 AM~11405959
> *Dan i dont hear you talking now!!!!
> *


He's working on the car now. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It needs some more lead to try and fuck with us. :0 Oh wait it's a v6 so it don't count noway. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2008, 08:06 PM~11403681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: If you were anybody in low riding you would know all about what we do.And my boy with the caddy got a flat,damn no one ever gets flats. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


What nothing to say? Thats what i thought homie.MAJESTICS you wish you knew about it. :0 :0


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11412742
> *Why not ,he's been real about it,so he can talk about it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 22 2008, 08:23 PM~11412829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


? whats funny?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Is anyone else from K.C. going to the chi-town show next week?It's gonna be good everyone should try and make it.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2008, 03:38 PM~11412949
> *? whats funny?
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11413688
> *money cant buy talent
> *


YOU THE HOMIE WHO POSTED up on kcurbex? :0


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 22 2008, 06:35 PM~11414333
> *YOU THE HOMIE WHO POSTED up on kcurbex? :0
> *


yes sir


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11414398
> *yes sir
> *


gotcha, how did you find such an obscure website?


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

looking for some new 4 wheeler trails and ran across that website :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

check it out sometime.... its a cool site.....


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

A FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

STREET SHOTS


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

COUPLE MORE...MY CAMERA SUCKED THAT DAY, MAYBE I WAS JUST HELLA BUSY?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

STREET STYLE WAS THERE








DOWN FOR LIFE REPPIN'








MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

POLAROIDS...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

AND THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT...THE FUTURE!


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

what a bunch of high school BULL shit GET A LIFE AND LIVE IT.


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 22 2008, 06:22 AM~11410010
> *i wouldent be talking shit if i was you !!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Aug 23 2008, 06:06 PM~11420386
> *who the fuck are you to be talking . build a car thats not jerry riged and we will talk
> *


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Aug 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11419669
> *what a bunch of high school BULL shit GET A LIFE AND LIVE IT.
> *


Always has been,from some.Got a life and loving every minute of it.Thanks. 


MAJESTICS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 23 2008, 03:39 PM~11418361
> *A FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW...
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics man.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 22 2008, 10:05 PM~11413688
> *money cant buy talent
> *


 :uh: Well it helps to have one or the other. :0I told you call him if you have something to say.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

..............


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 25 2008, 12:55 AM~11426391
> *look whos talking  :0  :0 so who built this  :twak:
> *


Tino did,and the suspension also,and it was our frame to begin with.You want to keep going?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so nobody got a pic of the white cougar doing the burnout....?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

yo yo want is the link to the kc star pics


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Zack your turn to come to ours. :biggrin: 
Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 27 2008, 05:59 PM~11454588
> *yo yo want is the link to the kc star pics
> *


hello


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11455467
> *hello
> *


communityfaces.kcstar.com I think second page .


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 27 2008, 08:48 PM~11456202
> *communityfaces.kcstar.com    I think second page .
> *


thanks ******


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2008, 08:19 PM~11455296
> *Zack your turn to come to ours. :biggrin:
> Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
> in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.
> ...



See you there!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: ZACK NEED SOME HOODIE AND HATS FOR ME AND MY SONS  DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 28 2008, 01:55 PM~11459196
> *See you there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HEY EVERYBODY I KNOW IT'S LATE, BUT I GOT SHIRTS FROM THE SHOW $5 BUCKS WHILE THEY LAST. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT 'EM...THEY'RE PRETTY BAD ASS. M-3X


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

zack,
i need one for me 3x
chris


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 11 2008, 08:53 AM~11575515
> *HEY EVERYBODY I KNOW IT'S LATE, BUT I GOT SHIRTS FROM THE SHOW $5 BUCKS WHILE THEY LAST.  LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT 'EM...THEY'RE PRETTY BAD ASS.  M-3X
> *


i want one..... :cheesy: 2x


----------

